# Re: Ideal Homes Portugal



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Ideal Homes Portugal*

Hi.
Been approached by a company called Ideal Homes Portugal/ Ideal Homes International with regards to us buying property in the Algarve. Has anyone heard of them please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No personal knowledge of them but if their a registered Portuguese Estate agent you can check their registration number here Consulta

Just enter 4 digit number in box No Licenca


----------



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

Many thanks, I'll check


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I said no personal knowledge but a look at their website would suggest their main interest is subsidized trips and sales pitches, personally I'd rather pay for a flight and accomodation to see property I wanted to view


----------



## mehereinportugal (Jul 28, 2012)

All legally registered estate agents in Portugal have to be registered with INCI, which is the governing body here in Portugal - they are given an AMI number which has four digits. If the agency does not have this they are not registered in Portugal, do not pay taxes in Portugal.


----------



## keith calvert (Jul 5, 2014)

*dont touch them!*



hypnoman1 said:


> Hi.
> Been approached by a company called Ideal Homes Portugal/ Ideal Homes International with regards to us buying property in the Algarve. Has anyone heard of them please?


Not recommended


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

They continually spam me with emails. I've asked them to stop lots of times and have even spoken directly, with no luck. This doesn't say how trustworthy they are but I would be cautious about any company that disregards a simple request such as this.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just block them, if you reply it tells them it's a live address, you could always report them for unsolicited mailings


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

I would normally do that but I made the mistake of believing that they were a reputable company so didn't think I would have to take such measures. I set up a filter now so their emails go straight into my Junk.


----------



## jlj (Apr 22, 2015)

I just signed up for a weekend trip to look at some properties in Algarve. 
Did you end up dealing with Ideal Homes and if you did, what was your experience.
I am looking to buy a holiday home/ investment, for those of you already there, is this a good idea?
Is it easy to rent out and sell? or is there an oversupply.
budget is £150-175k, thinking a 2 bed condo. 
Probably only use it personally once of twice a year, would like it to be able to break even.
Is this doable?
Any help would be appreciated.

Regards
Jon


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Q. I am looking to buy a holiday home/ investment, for those of you already there, is this a good idea?

A. Not in my view, it seems like a nice romantic idea but the reality after the first couple of years + the inability to liquidate the asset easily means you are pretty much stuck with it unless you resell at a loss.

It has been quoted that 90% of Algarve holiday properties are empty for 40 weeks a year. It's not something you will make money from. Look at the rental websites to see the return

Q. Is it easy to rent out and sell? or is there an oversupply.
A. Very easy to buy not so easy to sell, not that difficult to rent out for summer peak season which is basically 10 weeks. Its definitely a buyers market so do not put up with agent sales chatter.

Q. budget is £150-175k, thinking a 2 bed condo.

A A property of that type is not going to appeal to the family market as their expectation is a villa + garden + pool. Personally I would rather spend a holiday in a hotel than in a condo.

Q. Probably only use it personally once of twice a year, would like it to be able to break even.
Is this doable?

A. If you work hard at it, you get your rental licence and pay a management company to look after it well and maintain it then you may reach break even but you will not have much capital gain either. There are better investments that give you more flexibility.

Enjoy your week end and enjoy Portugal but don't leave your brain at the airport and don't sign anything !!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I must agree with MrBife.

There are many people who have bitterly regretted listening to the sales patter.
By all means look around and have a good time but you MUST not be seduced by the sand, sea, sun and projected returns.
They are a work of fiction, always have been and always will be.

It will be made to sound so simple, and it is, right p to the point you wish to cash in..........

Rob


----------

